# Back to school for me in August!



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I posted back in November that I had submitted my application to go to Tulsa Technology center. Well I got my acceptance letter! I am very excited! I will be starting some time in August. I will be going into IT computer network technology, learning the ends and outs of building and repairing computers. It is a 9 month program. I'm super excited!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Congratulations on your decision. It takes a lot of courage to do what you're doing. I did a similar thing a few years ago and left full time work to do some studies. Sometimes you have to go backwards to go forwards.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

:clap: Yaaay! Congrats! Make sure you start filling out your fafsa & anything else you may need for student aid  - fafsa's take awhile & can be a pain in the rear 

Good luck!


----------



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

Congrats :clap: i'm in IT as well doing been at it for about 15yrs now. it's a challenging field and hopefully you never stay stagnant cause there are certain areas that you can make good $$$ and never grow any more. This will cause you to loose the big picture. I don't know what will grab your interest but IT is not a vertical climb more like a horizontal scale so you might be jumping from support to networking to engineering. i'm a tier 3 support tech i deal with off site people who are all over the world and i have to be on there time schedule so my sleeping habits is very weird....lol :hammer: I enjoyed school cause mistakes are forgiven.....hahaha. When i started i did about 3 yrs of contract work it's a fast way to get your feet wet and you learn different aspects of the IT. 


Good Luck:woof:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank you Ultramagnus, I'll know who to go to for homework help! lol!

Lex'sguardian, I already got my fafsa taken care of! I will be getting enough Pell grant to pay for everything!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Congratulations!! Thats what I do, so welcome to the club


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks Ames!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Lex'sguardian, I already got my fafsa taken care of! I will be getting enough Pell grant to pay for everything!


SHIBBY!! Good deal Chicka:roll:


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Congrats!!! Good luck on ur success  and one day successful future


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank you! I just can't wait to start! It is the beginning of a better life!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice move and good luck! Oh, and I have to say that "Back to School" was a great movie LOL!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I haven't seen that one St Francis, who is in it?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Good for you!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I haven't seen that one St Francis, who is in it?


Uh oh, I'm showing my age...yikes! It has Rodney Dangerfield, Robert Downey Jr., the kid from Christine (car horror movie), the chick who plays behind the diner counter on Becker (sorry, bad with names right now), and Paulie (Adrian's brother in Rocky), and one of **** Van Patten's boys (think he was in Karate Kid, the original), the lady of interest to Rodney played the original Margaret Houlihan in the movie MASH (awesome movie and TV series for sure) Great flick about Rodney going back to school at an older age where his son currently goes to school. He's rich and raunchy and soon becomes the college favorite, but learns that he needs a better relationship with his son and his own school work. Oh yeah, one of his teachers is the now deceased Sam Kinnison (sp)(comedian) who is great. The dean is played by Ned Beatty, who received a special gift in the movie Deliverance from some hillbillies LOL!!!
Not quite a classic, but darn near it as far as movies go and the best Rodney Dangerfield movie next to his part in Caddyshack.


----------

